# Mbna/avant card



## newdawn (18 Aug 2013)

Hi, I'd be very grateful for some advice on trying to rid myself of the debt on this card. I made an arrangement with MBNA to repay 199 euro each month . I asked for a lower amount but was told this was not possible given that I owed over 11,000 at that stage. I now owe about 10,000 and am struggling with meet that monthly. Should I try to renegotiate this amount with Avant? Or just send a smaller amount and declare I can't meet the previous agreement? I'd try to strike a deal except at the moment I don't have any lump sum I could offer. I'm just trying to take some control of all this and find a way through. I'd appreciate any thoughts on the matter. Thanks.


----------



## Ben100 (18 Aug 2013)

Talk to them, offer what you can afford, something is better than nothing!


----------



## newdawn (19 Aug 2013)

Thanks for responding. You're right, I'll have to talk to them but the thing is, it's hard to know what approach to take. Do you just say 'I can only afford one hundred euro and I wont be paying anymore'?  What happens then?  Can they sell my debt on or what?  I don't relish the idea of angry calls following me around all day. Can these guys call to you home? 

When I tried to negotiate last time, it was a case of you have to pay 199 euro or you wont have it paid off in time, by law. So I'm not sure what position to adopt.


----------



## newdawn (19 Aug 2013)

If you have credit card debt and can only pay a limited amount each month what can the company actually do to you? Can they show up at your door? Can they take you to court? I'm trying to understand the consequences of telling them I cant meet the amount they said I have to meet. Actually I can only pay about half that amount without real stress and hardship. Any information very welcome.


----------



## demoivre (19 Aug 2013)

newdawn said:


> If you have credit card debt and can only pay a limited amount each month what can the company actually do to you? Can they show up at your door? Can they take you to court? I'm trying to understand the consequences of telling them I cant meet the amount they said I have to meet. Actually I can only pay about half that amount without real stress and hardship. Any information very welcome.



The only way they can get the money from you is through the courts and it doesn't matter whether its Avant or a debt collection agency chasing you. No judge will make you pay more than you can afford if they opt for the legal route. Yes they can show up at your door but they have no right to be there if you don't want them there. And they can't harass you.
Have they stopped adding interest and penalties to the balance ? Is it recoveries you're dealing with?


----------



## newdawn (19 Aug 2013)

Thanks for posting. While it was MBNA I agreed to pay off x each month , reduced interest rate. It wasn't a great deal or anything and I knew it was still too much but they said that was the best they could do. Something about me having to pay over five years.  I managed ok for six months but all it takes is unplanned event and you realize you have no disposable cash to cover it. I debated saying I just could meet that agreed amount and I'd pay half. But will they go ballistic and say 'you agreed' so we're coming after you.  Or will they be open to lowering the monthly amount? Is it best to negotiate first over the phone or write and say 'here is my reduced payment, cant afford anymore for now'.


----------



## meath01 (10 Sep 2013)

did you ever get any future with this, I find myself in the same situation, I was told that the remaining debt  ( which is about 6% of starting balance) would be sold off to third party and would be down as a default for six years on my credit file.


----------



## newdawn (16 Sep 2013)

I'm still stalling looking for another way out. Hoping some magic will happen and I'll get my hands on enough to clear it. Its on my mind again this morning and I know I'll have to take action . I don't relish the thought. You only owe a small amount of the original balance...I'm not in such a good state.  As for the default....I feel I missed the boat on keeping a clean record. Its the grief and the threats and the possibility of someone barging on my door that has delayed my action.


----------



## meath01 (16 Sep 2013)

Its an evil place to be in, the amount I owe is 4000euro, but I have no way of raising even half that to make an offer. I told them all I could afford was 100euro a month they said no bother keep paying that amount but come October I will still default. but the remaining balance 'could' be sold on, 

there in is my issue, it either is going to be sold on or its not. 

So my options as far as i see it is, be the good boy and keep paying what I can afford, default in october and have 6 years no credit. and owe the balance to someone else.

be the good boy and keep paying in the hope that they write off the debt but my credit rating still goes south.

Or stop paying altogether give myself breathing space till october, default as is going to happen any way (maybe?), and do a deal with new owner of my debt.


----------



## meath01 (16 Sep 2013)

newdawn said:


> I'm still stalling looking for another way out. Hoping some magic will happen and I'll get my hands on enough to clear it. Its on my mind again this morning and I know I'll have to take action . I don't relish the thought. You only owe a small amount of the original balance...I'm not in such a good state.  As for the default....I feel I missed the boat on keeping a clean record. Its the grief and the threats and the possibility of someone barging on my door that has delayed my action.



Just for the record, the information I was given by Avantcard, is the loan has to be paid over 5 years, they said there is some new laws issued by the regulator that states that a short term loan cant be extended beyond this, if I miss 5 payments in full , agreed payment is 260 I can only afford 100 so I am not meeting the agreed amount, it is still classed as been missed. after 5 of these they write the loan off there books, for me they black list me for 6 years, they sell the debt to someone else who then chases me for the money, 

As for your loan amount, I can not see them calling to your house, as it is an unsecured loan there is nothing they can take, if the debt is sold on the new crew will have to accept a new payment plan, if it comes to that you will be at the stage of been black listed, so credit of any type is out the window for 6 years so give yourself breathing space and offer payments YOU can live with. if you end up with the debt been sold, only deal with the debt collection company by letter, do that from day one, if your on the phone they will talk you into something YOU dont want, and also I found out to my benefit that when its in writing there is no 'maybes' or 'well that might happen' everything will be in black and white from them, and if you dont understand something write back and ask them to explain. 

good luck with it all, but remember its only money.


----------



## newdawn (17 Sep 2013)

Thanks Meath 01.  Best of luck to the both of us. Yeah, it is only money in the long term. In the short term, it 's a worry, of course. But we can only do our best and not let it consumed us.


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Sep 2013)

newdawn. 

What I pick up is our dread of some (heavy) at your door. 
I have NEVER seen this(heavyness) in action on a credit card debt. They may sell on your debt but are conscious that it can,t be sold to a cowboy.

Suggest ask them for their income and expenditure form so as you can show you can,t afford as much as they want. Keep copies of everything.


----------



## newdawn (18 Sep 2013)

Gerry Canning.

You're right- I do imagine the heavy at the door. Thank you for raising my awareness of that. It was crippling me. I'll contact them and see what I can do. Thanks again.


----------



## wmpdd3 (18 Sep 2013)

I have had three rounds of negotiating with Avant cards. There's about €5k left. Interest and charges are being waved. 

I just write to them and included my financial statement and my new payment. 

They have to sent you  'notice of termination letters', apparently under the consumer credit act. 

Every Time they do, I call them and read the latest letter that I have sent to them, detailing my available pot for my debts and how they are receiving a pro rata payment. They tell me how this is not to their agreement but that they will accept the payment. 

They tell me that I will not have it cleared within 5 years and they will sell my debt. I say that I will not deal with any third party and will continue to deal with the bank.

They seemed interested in a settlement figure less than half around the time that Avant card took over MBNA, but I have no way of doing this so I didn't look for further details. 

Put it this way, 
*you are paying....something, many are not.
*you pay regularly, though less than they want
*they have a contact number for you, they don't for many people.
*You are trying to engage
*If you got a debt relief notice they would probably get 50% or a lot less than the total balance, if you pay regularly, they will get more. 

So you are in a bad situation, but not the worst, just with these guys as best you can.


----------



## newdawn (18 Sep 2013)

Wmpdd3. Thanks so much for your personal experience in answer to my question. I intend to take action today. I feel a bit braver after the answers to my post. So appreciated.


----------



## wmpdd3 (18 Sep 2013)

My motto:  is pay what you can,
drown them in contact
and record every call!


----------



## Gerry Canning (18 Sep 2013)

Pester the pesters !


----------



## newdawn (18 Sep 2013)

Pester the pesters...mmm interesting twist! Must remember that!


----------

